# hearing placenta on a doppler



## salmon

Hi all,

I am about 9 weeks pregnant and scared to death that I am going to mc. I had a blighted ovum in 2006 and didn't find out until I was 11 weeks. Since then I have had two gorgeous children but I am a paranoid wreck with each pregnancy. This pregnancy has already been a rollercoaster - I started out with very low hcg levels (105 at 19dpo) and was monitored for possible ectopic. When I had an u/s at nearly 6 weeks they found a sac and yolk sac. 9 days later they found a fetal pole measuring 5wk6d which put me 8days behind my dates. I then had some bleeding and went for another scan which showed a baby measuring 6wk6d with a healthy hb so they were happy with the growth etc. Since then I have been trying hard to relax and just go with it. I have a doppler so thought that I would use that to reassure myself as I have done in previous pregnancies. 

Since Sat I have been trying to find the hb on the doppler - by my dates I should be 9wk4d and by u.s I should be 9wks today. I can't hear a hb but can hear the wind through the trees sound of the placenta. I know it is pretty early to hear the hb but I have lost my symptoms over the past few days so need something to reassure me that all is not lost. 

I have read on various posts that hearing the placenta is a good sign that the baby is ok. I can't find any definite answer to whether this is true or not. Does anyone know if it is?

Thanks for reading

Gabi


----------



## rock_chick

Im not sure what the answer is but I didnt want to read and run xxx I wish you all the best though and hope everything goes well for you xxx


----------



## dbozung

It's VERY hard to find the heartbeat that early....I found mine at about 10 weeks with a lot of work, and after 12 weeks I could find it pretty easily. At 9 weeks, the baby is still behind the pelvic bone, so you have to aim the wand at the top of your pubic bone, pointing behind the bone. Hope that helps! I've never heard anything about the correlation between hearing the placenta and the baby being okay though, sorry!


----------



## salmon

Thank you for your replies. I still cannot find the hb but I am feeling sick still so I guess I will just have to wait it out. I so HATE waiting!!!


----------



## salmon

Just wanted to update on my situation as I have read so many posts that didn't have an update and left me hanging not knowing if the pregnancy continued or not.

In my case the pregnancy was not viable. The baby had not grown from the last scan and had started to reabsorb. I would've been 11 weeks today but I had a d&c on Mon and am now starting to feel human again. It was not the placenta that I was hearing after all as they showed on the scan that there was no blood flow in that area. 

If any of you have any concerns regarding your baby and cannot hear the hb yourself please make sure you push for a scan. I felt bad pushing for a scan because I was not bleeding or in pain (I live in the uk so we do not get scans at every appt) but I was right to in the end. If I had not I would still be sitting here feeling sick and thinking I was still pregnant. I'm glad I am not as the shock would have been a lot worse if I waited for my 12 wk scan.


----------



## rock_chick

awww noooooooo :-( I am so so sorry for your loss xxxx awful and heartbreaking xxxx hope you are as good as you can be xxxxxx


----------

